# Over-stayed 3 hours caused by connecting flight



## kitty (Sep 21, 2013)

My then boyfriend(_now husband_) booked my flight from Dec 10, 2013 to March 10, 2014. I left Melbourne at 9PM, but since I am in a connecting flight, I need to change plane in Darwin and finally left Australia 3AM of March 11.

The Immigration officer hold me for minutes for some interrogation. The immigration officer told me that I over-stayed and that surprised me! I told her I don't intentionally did it because I left 9PM for my departure in Melbourne. I also said I'm not the one who booked my ticket, it was my boyfriend. I was also asked if I worked there, I said no because I really didn't work there. She also told me that I should come back to Australia soon, .. which confuses me why. I don't have any idea why she told me I should come back soon.

So when I get back here in the Philippines, my bf visited me back after a few months and then I get pregnant. He's an Australian citizen. He left and come back again to attend my delivery to our first baby, and then got married this February 2016.

Can I get a 6 months tourist visa and travel with my baby to Australia? The main reason why we are going to stay there this long is because my husband's dad is sick, he got stage 4 lung cancer and now is doing his chemo therapy. The doctor said he may not make it up to 6 months, so he wishes to spend more time with his grandchildren, his family now.

I'm wondering if the said *3 hours over-staying from my previous travel to Australia will be an issue?* I hope it's not. But in case there is, what can you advice to make us get a 6 months tourist visa?

Thank you in advance!


----------

